# Gesichtsverformungen gesucht



## LostPixel (7. Juni 2005)

Aloa,

 Ich suche Bilder (Stills) in denen Menschen im Moment eines Schlages in ihr Gesicht oder bei anderen lustigen 
 Gesichtsverformungen aufgenommen worden sind 

 Hoffe Jemand hat einen Tipp für mich.


----------



## Lord-Lance (7. Juni 2005)

Kommt mir spontan das Bild hier in den Sinn ... 
http://db5.fotocommunity.de/84/3087184.jpg

guck dich mal bei der Fotocommunity um. Speziell im Bereich Fussball, da hats lustige Kopfbälle dabei oder sonstige Anstrengungsverzogene Gesichter ... 
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/3832


----------



## LostPixel (7. Juni 2005)

Danke, da sind schonmal ein paar coole dabei. Am besten wäre es allerdings wenn
 die Leute auf den Bildern nicht umbedingt etwas mit Sport zu tun haben oder so aufgenommen sind
 das man sie sich zurecht retouchieren kann.

Müsste halt in die "jackass" richtung gehen. Leute gerade aufgenommen wo sie hinfallen oder wie schon 
 angesprochen einfach gerade einen Schlag abbekommen oder aber gerade ihren Tee ausprusten.


----------

